# Infinitive as imperative



## NagyKiss

Épp most néztem meg a Fury című filmet magyar felirattal.

És észrevettem, hogy az infinitivust néhány szor úgy használtották, mint a parancsoló módot.
Pl. "Körül venni, és megölni őket!"

Ez jó így? Már néhány filmet néztem magyar felirattal, és azt hiszem, hogy sose még láttam ilyet.


----------



## Zsanna

Jó, nyelvtanilag helyes. 
A különbség a _felszólító_ mód és a _főnévi igenév_ használata között ilyen esetben szerintem valahol ott van, hogy a főnévi igenévvel kifejezett parancs személytelen és nyilvánvalóan kifejezi a beszélő jogát arra, hogy utasítsa a hallgatóját (mert hatalma van fölötte). Ez a fajta utasítás nyers, ellentmondást nem tűrő, esetleg még pökhendi is lehet, de mindig pattogós, gyors kivitelezést követel meg.

A felszólító mód sokkal udvariasabban hangzana, mert kifejezi az utasított (ember) tekintetbevételét, nem pattogós és nem fejezi ki automatikusan a beszélő felsőbbrendűségét a hallgatósága felé.

P.S.
Van még egy harmadik lehetőség is: a jelen idő, kijelentő mód, 1. szám 3. személy (a 2. személyű felszólító mód helyett), ami szintén kifejezi a beszélő teljes felsőbbrendűségét, de negatív felhang nélkül: amikor az ember egy pici gyerekhez beszél vagy kutyához, kifejeződik valamiféle szeretet/tisztelet ebből a tipusú felszólításból.

Pl. Leül a baba. Úgy ni! - Baby sits down. There! 
Itt vár a kutya. Nem mozdul. - Doggie waits here. Doesn't move. 
(Ez utóbbi szerintem egy kicsit lehet nevetséges, ha ez annak a jele, hogy "kutya úr" uralja a házat. Igaz, hogy egy szeretett jószág mindig uralja a gazdit bizonyos fokig...)

P.P.S. néhányszor (egyben)


----------



## NagyKiss

Világos, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## francisgranada

Az infinitivusz (főnévi igenév) ilyen használata más nyelvekben is megvan (beleértve egyes szláv nyelveket), gyakran katonai vezényszavak vagy általában "ellentmondást nem tűrő" parancsok esetében (például a tanító részéről: _Felállni! Leülni!_ ...)


----------



## NagyKiss

francisgranada said:


> Az infinitivusz (főnévi igenév) ilyen használata más nyelvekben is megvan



Hát tudom Pl. az oroszban is.
Csak sose még láttam ilyet a magyarban.


----------



## tvigh

A főnévi igenévvel történő felszólítás lehet udvariasabb és kevésbé hatalmaskodó is, ha "kérjük"-kel párosul. Például: Kérjük a területet szabadon hagyni! Archaikusan: Kéretik a területet szabadon hagyni! Legyen szíves levenni a cipőjét, mielőtt a templomba belép!
Ekkor persze az igék vonzata a főnévi igenév.
(Véleményem szerint magyarosabb, ha ragozott igét használunk. Pl. Kérjük, hagyja szabadon a területet, ill. Legyen szíves, vegye le a cipőjét!")

Nem használjuk a főnévi igenevet receptekben és használati utasításokban (a némettől eltérően).


----------

